# uk podiatrist



## hmpod (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi everyone just wondering if anyone could give me some advice please, can a uk trained podiatrist work in the usa ? 
many thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hmpod said:


> Hi everyone just wondering if anyone could give me some advice please, can a uk trained podiatrist work in the usa ?
> many thanks


APMA, NPMA are the two national associations and you can read up on US licensing on their respective web sites. 
To answer your question - only with the appropriate visa and licensure.


----------



## Theredmenace (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi hmpod, 

I too am a UK trained podiatrist looking to migrate to the USA. Ive been trying to find out about working too and its an absolute nightmare. Im looking to go to Florida so I contacted the Florida Medical Board who replied that they have NOTHING for UK trained pods to work as podiatry assistants. They only have scope for podiatry xray technicians.

I emailed APMA and they didnt even bother replying.

We cannot work anywhere in the US as a podiatrist as the pods there are doctors and complete about a 7 year course!!!!
It seems that they are responsible for cutting toenails and all the rest of the basic stuff we do, total overkill if you ask me. 

I spoke to a kind lecturer at an American Uni that teaches podiatry and he told me that they do not recognise our degree at all, so its worthless. He did say however that he used to have a practice and employed a UK pod and was very impressed by how well we're taught!!! He wrote to the Florida medical board to try and get the guy registered, but again they werent interested.
But dont get disheartened ( I was) as there may be a little ***** of light at the end of the tunnel. He knows of 4 UK trained pods working in the US. He says the big problem is insurance. If you can find a podiatrist willing to take you on under their insurance you can work.
The rules appear different from state to state.
One problem I was thinking about with that though is, if you have to wait 2 years for a visa/ green card, is any employer going to wait that long. I doubt it.


What a mess.
Keep me posted how youre getting on, and Ill do the same.

Good luck.

Gary 

If anyone has anything else to add I would be so grateful, its an absolute minefield.


----------

